# Potential marker for disease activity in hyperthyroidism.



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Serum Chromogranin A Concentration in Hyperthyroidism before and after Medical Treatment.

I found this to be of interest; thought I would share. We need all the help we can get when it comes to diagnosis.

Abstract here......

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/94/7/2321


----------

